# Dämpfereinbaulänge Commencal Supreme Fr



## HooVer (25. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen, welche Länge der Dämpfer bei einem Commencal Supreme Fr haben muss?
Finde leider im Netz nichts dazu.


Danke


Gruß

Marcel


----------



## peeeti (26. Juni 2014)

HooVer schrieb:


> Finde leider im Netz nichts dazu.



... ist eine komische Aussage? Wie wäre es mit der offiziellen Commencal Seite? 

http://www.commencal.net/web_bicycles/2014/tech/tech_supreme_fr.pdf

222 x 70mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

